

A Theory Of Productive Spaces - shepbook
http://liberumvir.com/2012/05/13/theory-of-productive-spaces.html

======
brudgers
Spaces are most productive when there is interesting meaningful work to be
performed and better locations for engaging in distracting behaviors.

The library doesn't work because of its configuration, it works because the
occupants are self selecting. People who want to party go to a bar, instead.

It works because there are lots of areas with different levels of privacy and
which tolerate different levels of social interaction, from the carrell in the
stacks, to the pairs of lounge chairs by the window, to the reading room, or
these days, perhaps a snack bar. Importantly, the occupants of each of these
areas are again self selecting.

Finally, library spaces tend to be the commons. Permanent territoriality is
discouraged, and this furthers self selection.

------
superuser2
The library analogy is spot on. I can't proclaim to know professional
workspaces, but as a student, it's _incredible_ how much more productive I am
in a university library than alone in my own bedroom.

There's something about the hushed, low, but unmistakable _presence_ of
serious people in a grand room built and utilized for grand purposes. How
could you resent working in a space like this?

<http://harperlibrarycommons.uchicago.edu/>

------
akg
Reminds me of my previous (BigCorp) employer who spent millions on redesigning
office spaces from individual offices to a network for cube-farms. These were
expensive cubes too, because you could move them around and orient them in
different configuration to enhance team collaboration. Of course, in reality,
no one bothered to move heavy walls around when they could just walk over.
Also management, didn't let people organically disperse, instead they assigned
cubes to people in the most inefficient configuration possible.

You should have written this a few years ago. ;-)

~~~
shepbook
Hahaha! I've been there too. :)

------
ken
The library example is an interesting one to me, because my personal
productivity in libraries varies drastically depending on the layout.

In college, the libraries where I ended up reading and working were
impressively tight, vertical, and often almost claustrophobic [1]. Carrels
aren't offices, but the ones I used practically were: there were always walls
of books all around each one. The libraries also had big open rooms (similar
to the pretty U of Chicago photo superuser2 linked to), and I tried working
there a couple times, but even to go into those spaces was supremely
uncomfortable for me. It wasn't noise: even if there wasn't a soul in the
whole library, I wouldn't go there.

I recently quit my job because they moved to an 'open floor plan'. I just
don't think I'm wired to work in flat open spaces. Right now I'm working from
home, and though my apartment isn't big, somehow I naturally ended up with
walls and (medium-to-tall) furniture surrounding me on 3.5 sides, less than an
arm's length in each direction.

[1]:
[http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-CjyKC0qYp78/TaZz0lPFUyI/AAAAAAAAAN...](http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-CjyKC0qYp78/TaZz0lPFUyI/AAAAAAAAANU/jvbN1e7qYlM/s1600/UrisLibrary.jpg)
\-- other carrels were even more isolated, but not as photogenic.

------
swedenborg
"I’ve been thinking about what an optimized collaborative space would look
like. "

Jung : <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collective_unconscious>

When we lose ourself in some total focus, we seem to be happy and productive,
some explain it with by dropping the individual self We transcend into a zen
state ...

------
snambi
Very thoughtful post. Many big companies are moving towards "open floor" plan.
But, when you look closer, it is simply smaller cubicles and more people in
the same space. But this blog provides the insight, how to improve
"productivity" by having conscious 60/40 split. I think this is a great
insight.

------
adamio
Responding to the first paragraph of the article, groups can create innovative
off-the-wall ideas without solitude, that's how improv comedy works.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Improvisational_theatre>

------
waivej
Nice article. Years ago I liked "Peopleware" enough that I got my boss to buy
a copy for each person in the department.

~~~
shepbook
Hmmm... I've not read that one. I'll definitely check it out.

------
zxcdw
"Think back to the time when you’ve done your best work."

I found this very good advice. :)

